# My News Show Idea...Suggestions



## jaxxster (Apr 7, 2009)

So i was thinking to myself that i really wanna get into TV/Radio and what better way than make my own show and hope it gets a big following. 

So i thought, its important that younger people are kept upto date with important current affairs. So i was gunna make a news podcast aimed at 16-22 yr olds that involved various stories, ranging from important current affairs to weird n whacky. 

So do you watch the news? If yes, whats it missing for you?
If no, why not? What would make you watch it!?

Thanks

*Posts merged*

Fuck it, wrong section, could this be moved to off topic please?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2009)

Its been done, at least in this country.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 7, 2009)

Any links to these shows? Just to see what the competition is like?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2009)

No links I can give though I do recall the BBC having something.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm, ill have a look around, its just a rough idea at the moment. I just hadnt really seen anything major like it and just thought i could make a good show thatd make people listen to it, maybe have a website where people could interact and post views and news and properly get the audience involved!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd say just do it.


----------

